# Using s3fs command gives "fuse: device not found"

## micxer

I am trying to setup a backup to S3 on my server so I tried to give s3fs a go since s3cmd doesn't really support encryption.

However after installing s3fs via emerge, I always get the following error:

```
server linux # s3fs backup.bucket /mnt/s3backup/

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first
```

First I thought there is problem with using FUSE as a module since modprobe fuse didn't change anyting. So I compiled it into the kernel but still the same error message. What am I missing? Did anyone get this working? Any hints?

----------

## micxer

Really, really strange. I found this entry and suspected something similar. To give it a try, i replaced the kernel with built-in fuse module with the old one and a separate fuse module. I also change the kernel config to build the cuse module to enable character devices using fuse. Then I rebooted the server. 

When I tried to load the fuse module there was no problem and it looked just like before. But this time the s3fs call was working without any error. Even after removing every module and recompiling only the fuse module without cuse it is working. I don't even need to load the module. Just s3fs <bucket_name> <mount_point> and the module is autoloaded.

I have no idea, what went wrong before but hopefully this helps somebody later on.

----------

